# NIBRAS School



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone have teenagers going to this school? Any thoughts would be appreciated! We are having issues getting our 16 year old daughter into a school due to her past performance. I sent an email to this school and got a lovely email from the principal saying they would be willing to work with her. Any previous experience you can share????


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, if the principal is willing to help then that sounds promising. However, no guarantees how long the principal stays there - they're up to 3 in the past 3 years I think, however Dr Black seems to have lasted a couple of years so far, (according to the NIS website he's still there).

Nibras International School

Some negative comments from teachers, but to do with administration rather than teaching so that shouldn't bother your daughter too much. If it's a problem finding a place for her in a Dubai school then NIS might be a reasonable option.


----------

